# what if I forgot thermal compound?



## kane22 (Jul 19, 2009)

As you can probably tell from the title, when i did my last build I forgot to apply more thermal compound; however, the phenom II 940 CPU I installed had a nice covering of thermal compound before I installed my liquid cooling system. Although I have never had overheating problem I would like to know if my system be fine without the additional thermal compound? or should I order some thermal compound off of newegg tonight? thanks all!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 19, 2009)

It is recommended that every time you remove your heatsink from your CPU, you should clean off the old TIM and apply new stuff.  Keep a close eye on temps for now, and grab yourself a tube.  I personally use MX-2, but TPU just reviewed some Gelid GC-Extreme that looks promising.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 19, 2009)

As DD said its best to apply fresh and new TIM when replacing a cooler. 

I tend to go through a tube off mx-2 a lot faster than most because im always jacking around with my comp stuff. but get some 91% rub your proc and block down add a little bigger than a grain of rice and put it back on, your set


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 19, 2009)

+1 need to make sure that it is clean and oil free too. I like to spread the paste evenly all over the CPU about the thickness of a sheet of paper using an old credit card or something.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 19, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> +1 need to make sure that it is clean and oil free too. I like to spread the paste evenly all over the CPU about the thickness of a sheet of paper using an old credit card or something.



i've personally found that it doesn't help. 

waste of time imho.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 19, 2009)

I used to do it the way you do but I hate it when I fit the heatsink and find out later that I need to pull it off again because I have used either too much or not enough TIM.(It didnt happen all the time) By doing it that way I have had a bit more success personally.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 19, 2009)

It works without or with not replacing it, I had a P4 running half a year with a stock cooler without ever replacing the compound, worked fine. Except that the fan needed to spin at full speed all the time, I thought it was broke, well that was before I discovered TPU. 

HOWEVER as it works out, its not recommendable. It can damage your chip, do not forget that.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2009)

you dont have to replace it.
Since your temps are fine, you should be OK.

When you take the heatsink off, fairy dust, dust bunnies, and air pockets can form, so that when you put the new heatsink on you get worse temps, sometimes just in one area of the CPU. IMO, you can get away with it once - but dont do it more than once.

I suggest you buy more paste for next time, and grab some arcticlean while you're at it. Does a far better job than the rubbing alcohol many reccomend.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 19, 2009)

I am like MRCL I was lost until I found TPU


----------



## Asylum (Jul 19, 2009)

Not much to it really.
Just clean it off with rubbing alcohol.
Then apply a small drop about the size of a bb.
Get a piece a plastic wrap and wrap it around your finger and spread it evenly.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 19, 2009)

If you're an enthusiast, things like thermal paste and Arcticlean/91% alcohol, should always be in your toolbox. I'd go ahead and order it...


----------



## kane22 (Jul 19, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> It is recommended that every time you remove your heatsink from your CPU, you should clean off the old TIM and apply new stuff.  Keep a close eye on temps for now, and grab yourself a tube.  I personally use MX-2, but TPU just reviewed some Gelid GC-Extreme that looks promising.



Where could someone find that GC-Extreme thermal paste? I cannot seem to find it on newegg.

Thanks all for the help so far!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 19, 2009)

Ebay

Ebay Seller's E-Tailer

About as good a price as anywhere that I can find.  If your temps are fine, I would wait until Newegg or another popular e-tailer gets it in stock.

_DISCLAIMER: I never said TIM was cheap _


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 19, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> It is recommended that every time you remove your heatsink from your CPU, you should clean off the old TIM and apply new stuff.  Keep a close eye on temps for now, and grab yourself a tube.  I personally use MX-2, but TPU just reviewed some Gelid GC-Extreme that looks promising.



especially if you are going to overclock the thing, which might be why you got the water cooler in the first place


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> add a little bigger than a grain of rice and put it back on, your set



That depends on the CPU cooler.

One with a flat base, thats fine. Doing it on a cooler with HDT pipes is next to useless.

In that case its better to put a grain of rice size on each pipe.


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 19, 2009)

for some of the thermal compounds, all you need is a "grain of rice" size, for example, arctic silver 5, always a good idea to protect your investment from overheating, i would get some good stuff for it to make sure


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 19, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> That depends on the CPU cooler.
> 
> One with a flat base, thats fine. Doing it on a cooler with HDT pipes is next to useless.
> 
> In that case its better to put a grain of rice size on each pipe.



ss alex, didn't see your post, which is better than mine, lol


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 19, 2009)

The funny thing is u don't need tim per say you would be fine without it just run hot it justadds contact area


----------



## Easo (Jul 19, 2009)

Better do it, use some termal  paste, it cant hurt, it can only help. And if you have water cooling, 10 $ for a paste is not much.


----------

